# Little Cub



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Got 'er ready for the Mid-Michigan Old Gas Tractor Association show that runs Friday through Sunday. This is a 1948 Farmall Cub restored in 2001 and touched up this past month.

I had it on a dynamometer June of 2009 and it turned 2650 rpm and had substantial horsepower and torque through a wide range. Really surprised me and the other 62 Cub owners present at a Cub Fest in Ohio. Cubs of its era max out at 1800 rpm with no load.

Its name is Barbones, because it's a base model with only one option: a PTO. And, it's race ready. I'm hoping to get a challenger this weekend. Really. It looks so stock, too. Ha, ha.

This year's show features International tractors, but all brands will be present. Probably about 2,000 tractors and exhibits. I've been doing this since 1995 and look forward to meeting new people each year. And, the tractor is my ticket in!

Heading out in the morning to get my 20x30 canopy/exhibit set up.

Don't know why the pictures uploaded so distorted, dang it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice tractor Glen. I’m hoping someone will video the race !


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

She's a Purdy little thing Glen--- have a good time and take lots of pictures.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

A beauty for sure, don't forget the leather skull cap. goggles, white scarf, gauntlet gloves and the leather racing jacket. Can't wait for the vid..


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

It'll be a fun weekend. I made a poster with some "before" pictures of the tractor for my display at the show and did a small write up about it. At the end of the text it says: "It stands race ready." Hoping someone will give it a try.

We'll have to go outside of the grounds on one of the dirt roads because there's a speed limit of 5 mph on the show grounds. Don't want to get kicked out.

That straight exhaust makes it sound like a big boy coming through when I throttle up. Good for getting a slow-moving gawker group out of the way. Don't need no stinkin' horn. Or, muffler, either.


----------

